
Google Calendar Is Down - malfario
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-calendar-down-not-working-loading-error-404-outage-a8963851.html
======
Qub3d
Here's the Incident page from Google:
[https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=2&iid=cc...](https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=2&iid=cc21ebe3962430b2e4ae2b52e3dde98f)

------
forgotmypw
Is this really worthy of a heavy article page with ads and a nojs-broken
layout?

